# Fundamentals of Inlay: Stringing, Line & Berry DVD By Steve Latta



## rustynails

Bob thanks for the review. I to have found Steve's DVD's a great resource for information and an easy way to learn from a pro. 
His one on making your own ornamental bandings is a great one too.

Richard


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the review, Bob. I'm going to check it out.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## NH_Hermit

I also found his DVD very helpful and now add string inlays to almost all my furniture projects.


----------



## Bigrock

Hi:
If you are of Fine Woodworking website, Steve just finished on building a Federal Table. The table has stringing, feet caps, as well as inlay. Yes, I like the way Steve speaks which makes it not as hard to do as you would think.


----------



## emrhappy

What kit and where'd you get it?


----------



## sandhill

Lie-Nielsen Fundamentals of Inlay series
Brand: Lie-Nielsen | Category: DVDs
Check there
If you buy the "Kit" the DVD comes with it. 
*Richard* I will look at getting that DVD as well.
Your welcome everyone.


----------



## emrhappy

Thank you! Wow… that looks nice but 345.00.. put on the wish list.


----------



## sandhill

It is a little pricy but I think it's worth every penny. The tools are the highest quality but you maybe could buy the cutters or even make your own using an old band saw blade and make your own holder but it should be adjustable.


----------

